# Mechanic tools



## rsickler50 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have about $30000.00 of mechanic tools that are 25-30 years old? What would the value of these tools be if were to sell them?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Wrong forum, but someone will fix it I'm sure.

I'd say cruise Ebay and other sites for values. I'll say that selling a a lot will be easier, but you'll get way less than selling individually. 

If you're up to the work selling individually or in small lots on Ebay is likely your best bet.
Set reasonable reserves and take good pictures. It IS a lot of work, but can definitely pay off.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Wouldn't it be $30,000?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jlmran said:


> Wouldn't it be $30,000?


I think he meant $30grand 25-30 years ago. :whistling2:


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Tools forum. Where you may get better answers, and or interest in them.

30 grand of tools 20 to 25 years ago, could still be worth 25 grand, or more or less. All depends on their quality when made, and their current condition.


Good luck,


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll give him $12 site unseen.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Indeed it is an unseen site:yes:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> Indeed it is an unseen site:yes:


thanks for catching that Bob:furious::wink:


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

$15 no questions asked


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

packer_rich said:


> $15 no questions asked


That's too rich for me. They're yours.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

lots of mechanics selling off their tools it seams. depending on what you have and what condition its in, I'd say somewhere in the $5-10k.

If you are talking big electronic scanners, just about nothing.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Selling them on e-bay means being prepared to box and ship them. That's OK if you are into that. Otherwise, you might want to contact some local auction houses. They generally know what things are selling for in your area. Especially with regards to type and brand. A complete set from one manufacturer will bring a higher dollar than a collection of wrenches from 4-5 different brands. I'd call more than one to keep them honest.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Based on condition, I'd say 50% of retail.
Ron


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Selling them all at once can get you a good value, but you need the means to ship it. If you're like an HVAC distributor with accounts with motor carriers and can ship a pallet full of stuff for a few hundred dollars, you've got a good eBay deal. The best deal will likely come form putting them all on eBay with nationwide shipping.

The most significant challenge facing individual eBayers is that they don't have the logistics to move heavy and bulky items. 

If you use Craigslist, you severely limit your target market.


----------

